# I don't look too big for him, do I?



## FlyGap

It's hard to tell from those photos. He could just be having an appy moment!

How is his bone structure? Back long or short? I'd like to see more muscle and weight on him from what I can see... How long do you ride and what kind of riding? Fitness is key but he looks pretty sturdy and appys are a strong sort, he's handsome!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrstorres2566

FlyGap said:


> It's hard to tell from those photos. He could just be having an appy moment!
> 
> How is his bone structure? Back long or short? I'd like to see more muscle and weight on him from what I can see... How long do you ride and what kind of riding? Fitness is key but he looks pretty sturdy and appys are a strong sort, he's handsome!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is very short backed and stocky.

He was a little ****y in the pics because he wanted to go into the barn like everybody else but I made him wait so I could get some photos. It was my first time riding English.

I do Western pleasure twice a week 30-60 minutes, depending on how much time I have. And I have a 1 hour English lesson once a week (this is my first week, obviously lol).


----------



## redpony

I think you look fine. And even with the sour puss look on his face, he is really quite handsome! Btw, just because he isn't "smiling" it doesn't mean he's in pain, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrstorres2566

redpony said:


> I think you look fine. And even with the sour puss look on his face, he is really quite handsome! Btw, just because he isn't "smiling" it doesn't mean he's in pain, lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, I know why he wasn't smiling. He watched all the horses ride into the barn and I made him stop and wait for my husband to finish fumbling with the camera. He was super annoyed with me and kept trying to walk into the barn. When I was stern he started tail swishing, and had this annoyed look on his face. Up until then his ears were forward and no tail swishing.


----------



## mrstorres2566

FlyGap said:


> It's hard to tell from those photos. He could just be having an appy moment!
> 
> How is his bone structure? Back long or short? I'd like to see more muscle and weight on him from what I can see... How long do you ride and what kind of riding? Fitness is key but he looks pretty sturdy and appys are a strong sort, he's handsome!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


IDK if these pics help. I will take more on Sunday when I am riding Western.


----------



## xdressage

A side on picture or a video would help. He does look a little ****ed, but that could be anything, it's not necessarily because of you! 
My biggest concern would be the saddle. A short backed horse often carries weight better than a horse with a long back, but then there's the saddle problem; you can only fit a short saddle on it's back and that probably wont fit a very plus sized rider's bum. If your bum goes over the cantle, you're off balance and putting bad bad pressure on his back in the wrong places.


----------



## churumbeque

I would be more concerned with saddle fit then your weight. In your 1st set of photo's the angle of the tree is too wide and the top of the tree looks to be putting pressure on his withers. That would be painful and the weight would not be evenly distributed.


----------



## mrstorres2566

churumbeque said:


> I would be more concerned with saddle fit then your weight. In your 1st set of photo's the angle of the tree is too wide and the top of the tree looks to be putting pressure on his withers. That would be painful and the weight would not be evenly distributed.


My trainer picked this saddle for us, but I will definitely bring it up to her tomorrow when I go out. Maybe it's why he was fighting me yesterday. The day before I rode Western and he was as good as gold.


----------



## EquineBovine

I'm not being rude but I think half of the problem in those photos are your breasts! You don't look too big but you're rather top heavy (you lucky cow lol)
I don't like the saddle. Do you feel squashed in? Does it fit him well?
He is one cool looking nag. Get some more photos


----------



## Dustbunny

Western saddles do have better weight distribution. Someone posted on the forum the pounds per square inch for both western and English. It was dramatic. Wish I could remember what it is.....
But whatever style, you don't want it sitting on the withers.
Nice pony, by the way.


----------



## Golden Horse

EquineBovine said:


> I'm not being rude but I think half of the problem in those photos are your breasts! You don't look too big but you're rather top heavy (you lucky cow lol)


:rofl::rofl: OK I shouldn't laugh, but when it comes to it weight is weight, doesn't change the load the horse is carrying!

Two thoughts though:

I am all over big, and I have to say I was horrified at the first dressage video I saw of me, taped from C, and the trot down centre line towards the camera, well all I could see was breasts

Second thought, I have a riding buddy, same age, height and weight as me, but she carries a lot of weight on her breasts, I think she looks great on her little Morgan, because she is smaller than me in most areas, and when she straps the girls up well, she looks much better than I do...jealous.

OP, better to ask the people who know you and can watch you and your horse in real life how you two are suited, so difficult to tell from still pics, especially the angles you have given us.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

These people who said you were too big for the horse, were they experienced horse people? Or horse people at all?


----------



## texasgal

nevermind


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I don't think you are too big. I agree with others on the saddle fit. The saddle looks too small for you. When you have a too small English saddle a lot of your weight is on and/or behind the cantle of the saddle, putting a lot of pressure where there is no support.
Side photos would be better to see, but I think you need a bigger saddle or a different style of saddle that fits your body type and a better saddle pad.


----------



## mrstorres2566




----------



## mrstorres2566

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: OK I shouldn't laugh, but when it comes to it weight is weight, doesn't change the load the horse is carrying!
> 
> Two thoughts though:
> 
> I am all over big, and I have to say I was horrified at the first dressage video I saw of me, taped from C, and the trot down centre line towards the camera, well all I could see was breasts
> 
> Second thought, I have a riding buddy, same age, height and weight as me, but she carries a lot of weight on her breasts, I think she looks great on her little Morgan, because she is smaller than me in most areas, and when she straps the girls up well, she looks much better than I do...jealous.
> 
> OP, better to ask the people who know you and can watch you and your horse in real life how you two are suited, so difficult to tell from still pics, especially the angles you have given us.


Ugh, I know I am all boob. I hate it.  
Every time I look at the pics I sigh! I can't wait til I get some of this fluff off. 

Oh, and I posted more pics.


----------



## mrstorres2566

Red Gate Farm said:


> These people who said you were too big for the horse, were they experienced horse people? Or horse people at all?


No, they aren't horse people at all, but it made me self conscious.


----------



## mrstorres2566

Taffy Clayton said:


> I don't think you are too big. I agree with others on the saddle fit. The saddle looks too small for you. When you have a too small English saddle a lot of your weight is on and/or behind the cantle of the saddle, putting a lot of pressure where there is no support.
> Side photos would be better to see, but I think you need a bigger saddle or a different style of saddle that fits your body type and a better saddle pad.


It's the largest English saddle they have at the stable. I will be buying my own soon, but right now it's all I have to work with. I just hope I don't hurt my sweet boy in the meantime though.


----------



## mrstorres2566

Dustbunny said:


> Western saddles do have better weight distribution. Someone posted on the forum the pounds per square inch for both western and English. It was dramatic. Wish I could remember what it is.....
> But whatever style, you don't want it sitting on the withers.
> Nice pony, by the way.


I ride both English and Western. Mostly Western, but I am trying to break into English. I put up some pics of me riding western today. And thanks


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Your western saddle looks great!

You are not to big for your horse, unless, of course, you are eventing, you are probably to big for eventing on your horse.
:lol:


----------



## mrstorres2566

Taffy Clayton said:


> Your western saddle looks great!
> 
> You are not to big for your horse, unless, of course, you are eventing, you are probably to big for eventing on your horse.
> :lol:


Nope, not eventing. Not until I lose atleast 50 lbs, which I am working on.


----------



## churumbeque

Ideally you should have a few inches between the front of your leg and the pommel.


----------



## xdressage

The western saddle is too small for you. If the english saddle is any smaller, you really shouldn't be riding in it. Wait till you get a new saddle, and make sure the saddle is long enough for you, but not too long for his back  If that combination is not possible, then you *are* too big for him.


----------



## EquineBovine

Looks like he has a bit more back for a larger saddle. The western one is too small, you don't look comfy in it. 
My heart goes out to you hun. It's so tricky to find a saddle that fits both you and the horse. I spent ages trying to find a decent English saddle as my girl has such a short back western saddles look stupid on her. When you do end up buying your own, get it fitted, just to make sure.
And I don't think you're doing too much damage atm as you're not running off on trails for hours and hours  
Also, love that horse's butt


----------



## mrstorres2566

EquineBovine said:


> Looks like he has a bit more back for a larger saddle. The western one is too small, you don't look comfy in it.
> My heart goes out to you hun. It's so tricky to find a saddle that fits both you and the horse. I spent ages trying to find a decent English saddle as my girl has such a short back western saddles look stupid on her. When you do end up buying your own, get it fitted, just to make sure.
> And I don't think you're doing too much damage atm as you're not running off on trails for hours and hours
> Also, love that horse's butt


Yeah, I know. I know a tack shop that will do a fitting, but I won't be able to purchase until the 1st. ATM we are only doing 60 minutes 1/2 walk and 1/2 trot. Today he had a lot of energy and really wanted to canter, but I held him back. I won't do anything major until I lose weight. I am down 4 more pounds (YAY) and hopefully it will keep coming off so we can keep working together. I absolutely love him.


----------



## EquineBovine

Go you!!  keep going! You seriously have a nice boy there


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Taffy Clayton said:


> Your western saddle looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


What am i saying, I don't know anything about western saddles.:-|
Don't listen to me, It is better than your English though.


----------



## Golden Horse

Shameless hijacking of thread, well OK a little shame

Saddle size, is this OK?


----------



## mrstorres2566

Golden Horse said:


> Shameless hijacking of thread, well OK a little shame
> 
> Saddle size, is this OK?



No problem! Gorgeous horse btw.


----------



## Golden Horse

mrstorres2566 said:


> No problem! Gorgeous horse btw.


Thanks, my new guy, can't wait to get all fit again and ride him!


----------



## mrstorres2566

Golden Horse said:


> Thanks, my new guy, can't wait to get all fit again and ride him!


That's where I am at. I am desperately trying to get fit so he doesn't have to keep hauling my heavy butt around. But he is doing great so far, and the chiropractor said he has no back pain.


----------



## EquineBovine

Golden Horse, you seem to have a bit more room to move around in. Looks more comfortable all around. 
I agree, lovely horse


----------



## EquineBovine

I don't know what the rule is for western saddles but for English ones it can't go past the last rib of the horse. That's what I was always told anyway, don't know if that's right though


----------



## tinyliny

EquineBovine said:


> I don't know what the rule is for western saddles but for English ones it can't go past the last rib of the horse. That's what I was always told anyway, don't know if that's right though



the rule is the same for all saddles, since it is the tree that bears the weight, and it should not go past the last rib that is attached to the spine (there are floating ribs beyond that rib, but they do not count).

That Western saddle , to me, looks too tight in the shoulders. I didnt' get a good look at the English saddle, but if you like, you might consider doing some photos of the saddles ON your horse, NO pad underneath , from front , angle, side, rear. good lighting, horse on flat ground and squared up. then one could get a good critique. 
I think the seat of that western saddle is too small for you, too.

waht measurement is it? I think you would need a 16.5 , perhaps.
it has to do with the length of the femur, too. So , how tall are you?

and the boobs , big or not, are hard to change, short of a scalpel. they will go down if you lose weight. I know the feeling, I am bigger than I'd like to be, too.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I wouldn't listen to non-horse people, but to the people who know about horses, saddle fittings and size. Gee kind of like the good advice you're getting here :wink:

Your western saddle is too small for you, as previously mentioned. 

I'll not get into the "too big" or "too heavy", but will share this wisdom from the professional lady who trained my horse.

_"We have a responsibility as horsewomen and horse owners, to be in the best physical condition for riding as we can be, for ourselves and our horses."_


----------



## Corporal

I am glad that you are riding!! **hugs**
I am part of the club that could lose some pounds. Your horse looks adequate to carry you now, and I get the idea that you are wanting to ride often and get in shape--GOOD FOR YOU!!
I don't think that in your current physical shape you could ride him too much. Horses are really strong and he ISN'T part of a trail riding string, so ride as often and as long as your can. If you haven't already noticed your will firm up your inner thighs and your abdominals first and you'll feel the ride MOST 2 days later.
Have you taken lessons? If you have, warm him up by walking and YOU stretching: RH to the poll, RH to the tail, LH to the poll, LH to the tail, RH to R foot, LH to left foot, cross RH reach to left foot, cross LH reach for right foot, lay back and sit up. Do this THE BEST YOU can, 3x on each rein. THIS exercise will loosen your body up and help you to ride sitting deeply and THAT keeps you balanced. It also gives you horse an opportunity to stretch his neck down and stretch his back and THAT helps him to carry any rider better.
Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## mrstorres2566

Corporal said:


> I am glad that you are riding!! **hugs**
> I am part of the club that could lose some pounds. Your horse looks adequate to carry you now, and I get the idea that you are wanting to ride often and get in shape--GOOD FOR YOU!!
> I don't think that in your current physical shape you could ride him too much. Horses are really strong and he ISN'T part of a trail riding string, so ride as often and as long as your can. If you haven't already noticed your will firm up your inner thighs and your abdominals first and you'll feel the ride MOST 2 days later.
> Have you taken lessons? If you have, warm him up by walking and YOU stretching: RH to the poll, RH to the tail, LH to the poll, LH to the tail, RH to R foot, LH to left foot, cross RH reach to left foot, cross LH reach for right foot, lay back and sit up. Do this THE BEST YOU can, 3x on each rein. THIS exercise will loosen your body up and help you to ride sitting deeply and THAT keeps you balanced. It also gives you horse an opportunity to stretch his neck down and stretch his back and THAT helps him to carry any rider better.
> Good luck, and keep us posted.


Thanks! I love the stretching techniques! I do have a trainer, and right now she has me ride him an hour max every other day. But I always feel sore in my thighs, calves and lower abdomen which is a good thing. Since I started riding I dropped 4 lbs. I am also eating better. It's amazing what changes a horse can make in you, phyically, mentally and emotionally.


----------



## mrstorres2566

tinyliny said:


> the rule is the same for all saddles, since it is the tree that bears the weight, and it should not go past the last rib that is attached to the spine (there are floating ribs beyond that rib, but they do not count).
> 
> That Western saddle , to me, looks too tight in the shoulders. I didnt' get a good look at the English saddle, but if you like, you might consider doing some photos of the saddles ON your horse, NO pad underneath , from front , angle, side, rear. good lighting, horse on flat ground and squared up. then one could get a good critique.
> I think the seat of that western saddle is too small for you, too.
> 
> waht measurement is it? I think you would need a 16.5 , perhaps.
> it has to do with the length of the femur, too. So , how tall are you?
> 
> and the boobs , big or not, are hard to change, short of a scalpel. they will go down if you lose weight. I know the feeling, I am bigger than I'd like to be, too.


I think it's a 16. The biggest one at the barn unfortunately. But I will be buying a fitted one on the 1st. I am 5'9.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'd say a 16" would definitely be too small for you. I'm 5'7" with a 32" inseam and I'm most comfortable in a 17", even when I weigh less than I do now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms

"For anyone who has used Western saddles extensively in their life, this just makes no sense. Firstly, almost every western saddle out there extends onto the loin of the horse. Western style saddles have been used for centuries. They are still used daily for long hours, over rugged terrain, doing all sorts of jobs on working ranches. Yet the design still persists. If weight on the loin cripples horses, then this design would have been junked a lot time ago."

Comment #9 on:

Saddle fit - Western compared to English Part 3

Also see: All western saddles extend over the loin








​ 
There is a ton of great information on western saddle making and fitting at Rod Nikkel Saddle Tree Maker


----------



## mrstorres2566

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'd say a 16" would definitely be too small for you. I'm 5'7" with a 32" inseam and I'm most comfortable in a 17", even when I weigh less than I do now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I noticed the saddle shop I use has a GORGEOUS English saddle that's 18" on sale for $500. IDK if it will fit my horse though, and is there such a thing as too big of a saddle? I haven't tried it out yet, just stared at it longingly.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yes, a saddle can be too big. I rode in an old rope saddle my old BO uses for trail rides (he runs a dude string). It had to have been a 18"+, plus it had a hard slick seat. The horse I was riding spooked crossing the highway on the way home and I nearly lost my seat. I've got a pretty good natural seat and probably would have been fine in a saddle that fit me better, but a huge seat coupled with too-long stirrups (if I moved them up one hole, they were way too short and we were on a four hour ride, so I chose to go too-long) made it a not fun experience.

In English saddles, I have an 18" Stubben Siegfried AP saddle that fits me (and my gelding) like a glove. I sat in an 18" Stubben (different model, though...can't remember what it was) that the same lady had for sale when I bought my Siegfried and it didn't fit nearly as well.

Just as a note, when I said I fit better in a 17", I was talking about western saddles, not English. Sorry! Should have made that distinction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

The saddle I posted is a 17"


----------



## tinyliny

mrstorres2566 said:


> Yeah, I noticed the saddle shop I use has a GORGEOUS English saddle that's 18" on sale for $500. IDK if it will fit my horse though, and is there such a thing as too big of a saddle? I haven't tried it out yet, just stared at it longingly.



you might not know this, but an 18 inch saddle of an English type (including dressage) is equal , roughly, in seat size to a 16 inch western seat size. So,. Golden's 17 inch western saddle is the equivilant of a 19inch english saddle. add two inches to western seat size to get English seat sizxe.


----------



## mrstorres2566

tinyliny said:


> you might not know this, but an 18 inch saddle of an English type (including dressage) is equal , roughly, in seat size to a 16 inch western seat size. So,. Golden's 17 inch western saddle is the equivilant of a 19inch english saddle. add two inches to western seat size to get English seat sizxe.


OK, I know the English saddle I currently use is a 16, but IDK what the western saddle is.


----------



## stevenson

lol..he sure does look ****ed... how mean of you make him stand for pics when everyone else got to go back to the pen/stall. cute appy


----------



## tinyliny

Drafty, you mean a 17 inch western, right?


----------



## Kavala

Wow, you have a good lookin horse!! Im jealous! I think you will be perfect on him once you get a better fitted saddle Good luck with your gorgeous horse!


----------



## Saddlebag

The western saddle has a greater area for the distribution of weight. Altho the bars may go beyond the last rib, it is up to the rider to not ride the cantle but remain deep in the seat.


----------



## Fellpony

Hi from the UK. I am a plus sized rider and ride English style I am 5 ft 7 and I ride a 13.2hh fell pony. My Saddler fitted us with 17.5 Thorowgood with changeable gullet. I have been riding in it ever since and get it checked annually for reflocking.

I like your horse and think given the right saddles you both will feel a lot better about each other. And good for you for getting back into riding its a great way to make you think about weight and size aswell has having a fantastic hobby that gets you outdoors and keeps you active and fitter.

I have nothing to say about western saddles as I know nothing about western riding.

But if it helps my instructor had me ride two x half hours a day is better than 1 hour long when you are carrying weight and starting out. and work up from there  Keep up the riding it will motivate you in the long run  and I am still jealous of the trail riding you get over there  ;-)


----------

